# Lohnt sich umstieg WQHD auf 4K Erfahrungen



## alex3112 (11. Juli 2017)

Moin Leute,

ich möchte mir demnächst eine 1080 oder 1080Ti holen, FPS interessieren mich null solange es über 60 sind.
Resolution matters sozusagen!
Habe mal  bei Kenschundco gehört, der unterschied von WQHD auf 4K ist gar nicht so sichtbar bzw. krass aber stimmt das?
 Zock momentan auf einen 27" iiyama WQHD Monitor den ich eigentlich nicht schlecht finde (und ihn auch weiter benutzen werde), aber ist es kein 4K ist es kein 4K
Spiele hauptsächlich AAA und offline.

Wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Danke für eure Meinungen!

LG
Alex


----------



## Ion (11. Juli 2017)

Kannst du durch VSR nicht 4K testen? Ist dann zwar nicht nativ, gibt dir aber schon mal einen Ausblick über die benötigte Leistung


----------



## alex3112 (11. Juli 2017)

Leistung sollte ja reichen dann, geht mir nur um die Optik


----------



## pphs (11. Juli 2017)

wqhd@144hz >>>>>>>>> 4k@60hz


----------



## alex3112 (11. Juli 2017)

... Mir gehts um die verbesserung der Grafik nicht um FPS oder ob das System reicht. Ich kann den Hype tasächlich nicht nachvollziehen (zumindest wenn ich dafür in the Witcher auf mittel reduzieren müsste)


----------



## HisN (11. Juli 2017)

<-- hat sich vor 10 Jahren einen 30" 2560x1600er Monitor angeschafft, und den vor 2 Jahren durch einen 40" UHD-Monitor ersetzt.
Der Sprung FHD-WQHD ist genau so groß wie der Sprung WQHD-UHD.

Es sei denn man kauft sich einen 24" UHD-Monitor. Da kann ich mir dann auch vorstellen, dass man nicht so viel davon sieht, wenn man die Schrift auf 200% skalieren darf, um noch was lesen zu können, damit verliert man natürlich auch 100% "Fläche" und es bleibt nur der Schärfe-Eindruck übrig.


----------



## alex3112 (11. Juli 2017)

Ich denke du hast den von iiyama den hatte ich auch ins Auge gefasst  kannst du mir sonst noch irgendwelche Eindrücke zu diesem Monitor geben?


----------



## HisN (11. Juli 2017)

Nein, ich hab den Phillips BDM4065UC.
Der wird nicht mehr gebaut. Hat aber das gleiche Panel wie der IIYAMA.

Immersion durch schiere Größe, keine Skalierungs-Probleme in Windows (aber ab und zu in Spielen, die UI-Designer pennen gerne mal), solange Du kein ESL-Profi bist durchaus Gaming-Tauglich, bester Schwarzwert/Kontrast gleich nach OLED, es gibt keine gelben Pissecken, kein Glow und kein Banding.

Dafür spiegelt er, es gibt Leute die Flimmernde Hintergrundbeleuchtung bemerken (ich nicht, selbst bei 50%, die bei mir eingestellt sind nicht), und es ist ein VA-Panel und hat eine kleine Schwarz/Weiß-Schwäche, was bedeutet wenn Du z.b. eine Webseite mit schwarzem Grund hat und weißer Schrift, und darauf rumscrollst ... dann könnte das schlimm werden^^. Nebenbei Produziert das Display .. oh gott, wie war das Fachwort ....
Sagen wir Helle Schatten nach oben und unten, wenn Du z.b. ein Browser-Fenster auf hellem Hintergrund hast ....


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Juli 2017)

alex3112 schrieb:


> ... Mir gehts um die verbesserung der Grafik nicht um FPS oder ob das System reicht. Ich kann den Hype tasächlich nicht nachvollziehen (zumindest wenn ich dafür in the Witcher auf mittel reduzieren müsste)



Deswegen steht da auch *Hz* und *nicht FPS* :
wqhd@*144hz* >>>>>>>>> 4k@60hz "

Ich selber würde auch jederzeit 144Hz vorziehen gegenüber 60Hz - egal ob 4K, 8K oder 2567K


----------



## HisN (12. Juli 2017)

Ein Glück hört diese Diskussion Ende des Jahres auf^^


----------



## EddyBaldon (12. Juli 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ein Glück hört diese Diskussion Ende des Jahres auf^^


Weil?


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juli 2017)

UHD mit 144Hz.


----------



## EddyBaldon (12. Juli 2017)

Das entspricht dann welcher künftigen Norm? DP 1.4 ist UHD 10 Bit HDR bei 120 Hz.


----------



## HisN (12. Juli 2017)

Gaming-Monitore von Acer: Predator X27 vereint UHD, 144 Hz, HDR und Quantum Dots - ComputerBase

Ist ganz normal DP1.4
Genaueres wissen wir zum Release.


----------



## alex3112 (12. Juli 2017)

naja bis die erste single GPU 4K auf max. mit 144Hz packt, fießt noch viel Wasser die Isar hinunter!


----------



## HisN (13. Juli 2017)

alex3112 schrieb:


> naja bis die erste single GPU 4K auf max. mit 144Hz packt, fießt noch viel Wasser die Isar hinunter!



Völlig sinnlose und leere Phrase, weil Du wie üblich vergisst Deinen Kontext mit uns zu teilen.

Wie wäre es denn mit 700 FPS in 4K mit einer Mittelklasse-GPU?

http://abload.de/img/leagueoflegends_2016_uukc9.jpg



Das, von dem ihr da immer so oft erzählt, das sieht bestimmt eher so aus.  
20 FPS mit einer High-End-GPU in *FHD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber irgendwie erzählt jeder einfach nur was von Blablabla 4K geht nicht (Für Blablabla bitte beliebige FPS einsetzen). 
Dass das, von dem ihr da erzählt, meistens nicht mal in FHD funktioniert, das wird immer schön ignoriert.

Sorry wenn ich da etwas gereizt reagiere, aber ich kann diese leere Floskel einfach nicht mehr hören.

Es ist USER vs REGLER (vs Software).

Nur mal die Bilder anschauen und wirken lassen. Besonders die Auflösung dabei betrachten. Was heute nicht alles schon möglich ist (oder auch nicht) wenn man die Regler in den Games bedienen lernt.

Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_18_18mesdm.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_54p2up5.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_50lyuan.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_46tguz5.jpg - abload.de

Oder hättest Du gedacht das meine Graka *80 FPS in 8K* stemmt wenn GTA5 läuft?


----------



## EddyBaldon (13. Juli 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Gaming-Monitore von Acer: Predator X27 vereint UHD, 144 Hz, HDR und Quantum Dots - ComputerBase
> 
> Ist ganz normal DP1.4
> Genaueres wissen wir zum Release.



Die 144 Hz wird er schon können, nur nicht bei UHD / HDR. Außerdem gibt es imho nichts Sinnfreieres als UHD Auflösung bei Mäusekinos.

Die beschriebene Paneltechnologie nutze ich bereits mit meinen 49 Zoll Samsungs. Wenn man es nicht selbst gesehen hat kann man sich nicht vorstellen was das für ein Sprung nach vorn ist. Diese 1000 Nits Quantum Dot HDR Panels haben einen derartigen Bumms  dass man sich beim Fahren teils eine Sonenbrille wünscht. Unglaublich real.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2017)

Doch, auch mit UHD.
Nur halt mit Datenkompression.
Bei HDR müsste ich erstmal gucken.


----------



## EddyBaldon (13. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Doch, auch mit UHD.


DP 1.4 kennt keine 144 Hz@4K: VESA Publishes DisplayPort™ Standard Version 1.4 | VESA

Sollte sich die VESA bei ihrer Publikation geirrt haben bitte ich um belastbare Quelle für deine Behauptung.


----------



## Borkenpopel1 (13. Juli 2017)

alex3112 schrieb:


> Leistung sollte ja reichen dann, geht mir nur um die Optik



Wenn du das System aus der Sig hast, musst du aber ganz schön an den Reglern schrauben, damit du da brauchbare FPS hast. Weiß jetzt nicht was besser aussieht: WQHD @ Mid-High oder 4K @ Low-Mid.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2017)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> DP 1.4 kennt keine 144 Hz@4K: VESA Publishes DisplayPort™ Standard Version 1.4 | VESA
> 
> Sollte sich die VESA bei ihrer Publikation geirrt haben bitte ich um belastbare Quelle für deine Behauptung.



DisplayPort - Wikipedia
Und in deinem Link steht ja schon drin, das DP 1.4 UHD@120Hz mit HDR packt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (13. Juli 2017)

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass Framerate auch gewissermaßen mit Auflösung vergleichbar ist. Statt in nur zwei dimensionen wird die anzahl der sichbaren Pixel in einer dritten Dimension erhöht, der Zeit. Genauso funktioniert auch TemporalAA Es ist praktisch Supersampling, nur dass die Pixel nicht aus zusätzlich berechneten Pixeln in zwei Dimensionen gezogen werden, sondern aus der Zeit, sprich den letzten paar Frames.

Man erhält also mit einer höheren Framerate bzw. mit 120 oder 144 Hz vor allem in Bewegung eine höhere Auflösung. Das Auge erhält schlichtweg mehr Bildinformationen, was wir als Bildschärfe wahrnehmen.


----------



## EddyBaldon (13. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> DisplayPort - Wikipedia
> Und in deinem Link steht ja schon drin, das DP 1.4 UHD@120Hz mit HDR packt.


Unbestritten - nur... darum ging es nicht. Es wurden 144Hz behauptet.


----------



## scorplord (13. Juli 2017)

Borkenpopel1 schrieb:


> Wenn du das System aus der Sig hast, musst du aber ganz schön an den Reglern schrauben, damit du da brauchbare FPS hast. Weiß jetzt nicht was besser aussieht: WQHD @ Mid-High oder 4K @ Low-Mid.



Les erstmal alles, vor allem den Startpost. Er hat vor sich eine andere GPU zu kaufen.



EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Unbestritten - nur... darum ging es nicht. Es wurden 144Hz behauptet.



Es mag nicht spezifiziert sein aber die Monitorhersteller haben Modelle mit 144 Hz angekündigt und das bei einem DP 1.4 Anschluss.
Ist ja nicht der erste Bereich bei dem PC Technik höher verkauft wird als spezifiziert ist:
Die Spezifikationen zu DDR4-Speicher sind final | 3DCenter.org
3866MHz, 4000MHz, 4133MHz , 4266MHz -> Arbeitsspeicher (RAM) -> Hardware - Hardware, Notebooks

Nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## EddyBaldon (13. Juli 2017)

scorplord schrieb:


> Es mag nicht spezifiziert sein aber die Monitorhersteller haben Modelle mit 144 Hz angekündigt und das bei einem DP 1.4 Anschluss.


Wird auch so stimmen, aber ich denke eben entweder 144 Hz Gaming ODER 4K und nicht 4Kp144. Bin gespannt, wir werden sehen...


----------



## scorplord (13. Juli 2017)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Wird auch so stimmen, aber ich denke eben entweder 144 Hz Gaming ODER 4K und nicht 4Kp144. Bin gespannt, wir werden sehen...



Da bräuchte man ein sehr potentes System das stimmt schon.
Aber ein Monitor überlebt ja normal ein wenig länger als GPUs und daher habe ich auch vor mir einen 4k HDR @144Hz zu holen sofern die irgendwann verfügbar sind. Im Notfall kann man immer noch in 1440p spielen wenn man 144 Hz haben möchte.
Nachträglich mehr Leistung (neue GPU) dranhängen geht immer.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juli 2017)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Wird auch so stimmen, aber ich denke eben entweder 144 Hz Gaming ODER 4K und nicht 4Kp144. Bin gespannt, wir werden sehen...


Wie oft denn noch, das geht über die Kompression. 
Die haben haben das ja nicht umsonst in DP 1.4 reingepackt.


----------



## EddyBaldon (14. Juli 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch, das geht über die Kompression.
> Die haben haben das ja nicht umsonst in DP 1.4 reingepackt.



Wie oft denn noch:

120 Hz sind keine 144 Hz. Und die stehen nicht in den VESA Specs.

Das wird mir jetzt hier zu merkwürdig. Bin draußen aus dem Thread.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juli 2017)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch:
> 120 Hz sind keine 144 Hz. Und die stehen nicht in den VESA Specs.
> Das wird mir jetzt hier zu merkwürdig. Bin draußen aus dem Thread.


Also gehen wir mal von deinem Link aus, da der Wikipediaeintrag für dich anscheinend nicht existiert.
Dann sind wir bei maximal 7680*4320 bei 60Hz und 10bit.
Macht knapp 60GBit/s.
DP 1.4 kann aber nur 25,92GBit/s bereitstellen.
Deswegen haben sie die Datenkompression (Display Stream Compression DSC) eingeführt, mit der die Daten im Verhältnis 3:1 komprimiert werden können.
Erst dadurch funktioniert das Ganze erst.
Das gleiche Spiel bei UHD 3840*2160 10bit 120Hz=~30GBit/s.


----------



## livanhtuvoi (14. Juli 2017)

Also ich habe seit einiger Zeit einen 46" 4k TV. Klar nur 60Hz und damit für die meisten unaktzeptabel. Mein PC schafft zwar nur wenige Spiele in 4k, aber sowas wie Dark Souls 3 ist einfach der Hammer in UHD. Für mich ist das bei offline Games was Wert. Auch 4k Dokus sind Klasse. 144Hz 4k usw wären natürlich toll, mir persönlich ist die geringere HZ und FPS bei viele Spielen nicht so wichtig, da droole ich lieber über die hübschen Ansichten, für alles andere hab ich noch einen Monitor.


----------



## wtfNow (14. Juli 2017)

livanhtuvoi schrieb:


> Also ich habe seit einiger Zeit einen 46" 4k TV. Klar nur 60Hz und damit für die meisten unaktzeptabel...



Die mit abstand Meisten nutzen 60Hz
Ich nehme auch lieber die höhere Auflösung statt 144Hz


----------



## 0ssi (18. Juli 2017)

Lohnt sich der Umstieg von WQHD 60Hz auf UHD 60Hz ? Ja
Lohnt sich der Umstieg von WQHD 144Hz auf UHD 60Hz ? Nein.
Lohnt sich der Umstieg von WQHD 144Hz auf UHD 144Hz Ja.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2017)

0ssi schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Umstieg von WQHD 60Hz auf UHD 60Hz ? Ja
> Lohnt sich der Umstieg von WQHD 144Hz auf UHD 60Hz ? Nein.
> Lohnt sich der Umstieg von WQHD 144Hz auf UHD 144Hz Ja.


Und woran machst du jetzt fest, dass deine Aussage ne Allgemeingültigkeit hat?


----------



## 0ssi (18. Juli 2017)

Steht da *Allgemeine Gültigkeit* ? Das ist lediglich meine Meinung und wenn du eine Andere hast dann einfach posten statt andere zu kritisieren.


----------



## HisN (18. Juli 2017)

Steht da aber auch nicht, dass es Deine Meinung ist^^
Man könnte also drauf reinfallen, und glauben dass es allgemein Gültig ist.
Schreib es doch einfach dazu^^


----------



## EddyBaldon (18. Juli 2017)

Warum soll hier im Board eigentlich immer jeder der seine Meinung schreibt dazuschreiben dass er seine Meinung schreibt?


----------



## HisN (18. Juli 2017)

Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen eventuell?


----------



## EddyBaldon (18. Juli 2017)

Mich würde es stören wenn die Beiträge stets aus einem Haufen "imho" bestehen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2017)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Mich würde es stören wenn die Beiträge stets aus einem Haufen "imho" bestehen.


Muss man ja nicht schreiben.
Du schreibst ja auch, dass es dich stören würde.
Also klar erkennbar eine eigene Meinung.
'Ein Wort, grosse Wirkung.


----------



## 0ssi (18. Juli 2017)

Na dann gleich mal alle vorherigen Beiträge auf ihre Korrektheit überprüfen.


----------



## DarkWing13 (19. Juli 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Gaming-Monitore von Acer: Predator X27 vereint UHD, 144 Hz, HDR und Quantum Dots - ComputerBase
> 
> Ist ganz normal DP1.4
> Genaueres wissen wir zum Release.



Da steht leider nur "HDR", und nicht "HDR10", oder "Dolby Vision".
Das lässt den Verdacht aufkommen, dass es auch nur wieder um "Fake-HDR" handelt, denn der Begriff "HDR" ist nicht geschützt, und wird werbetechnisch schon derzeit über Gebühr strapaziert...
Und 2000€ für 27", ist gelinde gesagt nicht sehr prickelnd...vom Design mal ganz abgesehen...

mfg


----------

